# Fire Alarm Went off at 3:00am



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey,

Well that was scary, the fire alarms went off, they are mains and battery powered ionisation ones that are somehow all connected to one another.

My instinct was to quickly turn them off by holding onto the button of the one outside our bedroom (top floor 3 story house) so that I could hear anything going off below (fire crackling etc). This is our first home on our own (block of flats before) so we were both pretty spooked.

The mrs frantically obviously got up at the same time and we both for want of a better word cacked ourselves.

Had a good look around, nothing anywhere we could see, smell etc.

As I turned them off instead of going straight downstairs, apparently whilst they were sounding, the one that triggered may have been lit up red. Alas I can't tell as like an idiot I turned them off.

I've laid awake on the iPad searching for reasons and staying awake really Incase the alarms knew something I didn't.

I guess tomorrow I just Hoover them out?

What would you do now?

Cheers


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

If they are a couple of years old, just replace them.
Sometimes the lens get covered in build up, and the slightest issue can cause them to go off.
If it's a new house, it could be a power spike or drop causing them to get activated.
Of course keep an eye on them, if it's a one off, just be pleased that they work (don't forget to test them monthly) if it's regular get the installer to come and check them.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

3 am is witching hour, spooky :doublesho


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

They could just be full of mess/dust. As it's a new build I expect they weren't covered up as work was finishing and as you've recently moved in you've probably stirred a bit of dust about. I have a similar setup in my bungalow as I replaced them all when I moved in. They went off once not long after installation but have been fine since. They are pretty sensitive.

Also being a new build they could be installed wrong, wouldn't be the first time I've heard of it, you'd be surprised at how much of a new build isn't done correctly as they rush to get them up and sold


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

We found the kitchen one and the hall were swapped when we got here so had to swap them back!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Was your resident ghost making toast?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Poltergeist set them off. 

You should have just gone back to sleep.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

As it was 3 o clock, it meant it was 18th of June, which is the exact 6 month date from when we got the keys!!

I'll Hoover them out today.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Sure the Mrs wasn't having a cheeky roll up?

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That would put the clean bejaysus up you. Especially in the middle of the flippin night. 

Yeh, just hoover them out and hopefully it won't happen again tonight. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Same thing happened to mine a few years ago, worst thing is I've got 12 in my house, I think I woke the whole street. Never found out what triggered them and it's never happened again. They do need replacing every 10 years so worth checking the date on them.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

lofty said:


> Same thing happened to mine a few years ago, worst thing is I've got 12 in my house, I think I woke the whole street. Never found out what triggered them and it's never happened again. They do need replacing every 10 years so worth checking the date on them.


12:doublesho do you live in a hotel or something!


----------

